# 30 inch Silverbacks on Stock Renegade?



## jacksonf06 (Oct 11, 2021)

Anyone have 30" silverbacks or Outlaws on there stock Renegade? Making sure they will fit before I buy,
drop any pics if u can. TIA


----------

